# James Doohan, Scotty on Star Trek passed away



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

I just read that James Doohan, Scotty on the original Star Trek series passed away. What some people don't know is that he was also a WWII veteran with the Royal Canadian Artillery. He was also one who stormed the Beach at Normandy and lost a finger in the fight.

Scotty passed away in his home on Wednesday. Farewell, Scotty.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Jul 20, 2005)

Well Evan it was his time to get beamed up.
I thought his Scots accent was very good for a Kanuck and without at least one "the engines cant take it captain" or something about his precious Dilithium Crystals in each episode it would not have been the same show. Bye Scottie  

Just because these guys act does'nt mean that have'nt done there whack in times gone past. I remember a UK comedy series that you may of heard of called Dads Army and a fella (Arnold Ridley) that used to play the roll of Godffrey a meek doddering old fool. Where as in his younger days in real life he was severly wounded in WW1 at the Somme then 20 odd years later suffered bad shell shock (again in France) during WW2.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Maestro (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## kiwimac (Jul 21, 2005)

Apparently his wife, Wendy, is going to be sending some of his ashes into space. Somehow it seems both appropriate and fitting.

Rest well Scotty!

Kiwimac


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, Kiwimac, it was his final wish to be cremated and blasted into space. Gene Roddenberry had the same final arrangements.


----------



## trackend (Jul 21, 2005)

I like that idea Evan I wouldn't mind that myself.
Although at the moment I favour being launched off the front of a carrier by catapult.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

I told my wife not to waste money on a patch of earth, I will be worm dirt anyway. I said have me cremated and drop my ashes from an AT-6 over the ocean. Our AT-6 (really an SNJ), "290" has done that for a few folks over the years.


----------



## trackend (Jul 21, 2005)

My old man wants to have his ashes scattered at sea so my mother said she would dump him off the end of Southend Pleasure Pier, he told her "I dont want to go in and out with the bloody tide you silly cow "  so i am making inquires to see if I get get a crew member to lob his urn over the side of HMS Albion when the time comes as its the nearest thing we have to a combined ops vessel in the RN.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2005)

I friend of mine hired me to fly him over the Palos Verdes peninsula so he could scatter his mothers ashes. We did it in a T-34. I learned that you have to put the plane into a skid or slip so the ashes fly straight out and don't blow back into the aircraft. Mission was successful, no remnants of her made their way back into the plane.  

I was actually quite honored that this fellow hired me for this. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

I wanna be scattered from a car window at 100+mph somewhere on the Nurburgring Norschleife circuit.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

When our guys do that, it's always with some reverence and respect. It's a good community service.


----------



## trackend (Jul 21, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I wanna be scattered from a car window at 100+mph somewhere on the Nurburgring Norschleife circuit.



I'll do it next week for you if you want CC


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Even better! That sounds fun. Ive jumped from a car at 30mph before but 100 will be interesting


----------



## trackend (Jul 21, 2005)

I can imagine CC....... Grated Cheese


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

To be quite honest, I don't really care what happens to my body once I'm gone because like you said evan, I'll be dead anyway. I figure I'll do the traditional sailor thing and have my ashes scattered at sea. Just so long as they don't drift back into Halifax Harbour. It's a giant toilet bowl. 
Hopefully we'll have it cleaned up a bit by then.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, if that happens, then you may have well just have your ashes flushed down the loo!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

It would be a time saver I guess.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 28, 2005)

S!



FLYBOYJ said:


> We did it in a T-34.


----------



## Crazy (Jul 28, 2005)

We ARE talking about the American plane, right FBJ?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

I've heard about a Russian tank that could fly but that's taking it a bit far!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, the KT-40. A T-60 with wings  I hope this isnt what he had ibn mind...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 28, 2005)

T-34.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Sure go and spoil our fun


----------



## plan_D (Jul 28, 2005)

Okay.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2005)

Funny, I knew exactly what FBJ was talking about...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

me too......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Just caught up to this thread - had a good laugh!  

I met this old Hungarian man and told him I flew a T-34. He told me he drove a Mig-15!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)




----------

